# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGeMMC  GPGeMMC v1.15 World’s 1st Samsung I9070 ISP & Karbonn S5 & Skins & Much More….

## mohamed73

*GPGeMMC v1.15 World’s 1st Samsung I9070 ISP & Karbonn S5 & Skins & Much More….*    What’s New ?
ISP
World’s 1st Added Samsung I9070 for ISP
World’s 1st Added Samsung I9070P for ISP
World’s 1st Added Karbonn S5 Titanium
Added 5 Skins for more comfort for your eyes
Added Support buttons
Samsung I9070 & Karbonn A9+ Files uploaded to Support Area
Download Page 
How to Select Skins ? 
Skins Preview     
Special Thanks to akashub Download
Index of ./GPGeMMC/Setups/

----------

